# Power Center...worth it?



## AaronJ (Dec 1, 2008)

I've never had one of these before but was wondering what other people's thoughts are. I'm currently looking at the Monster HDP 1800 High Definition Power Center. Are these a neccessary component of a home theater setup?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My opinion: Good for peace of mind, though I've seen no tangible improvement in day to day usage.

Definitely skip monster, way overpriced. Check out Tripplite.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Agreed with eugovector. Monster stuff is way overpriced. I have one that I found on clearance for a good price and bought it for the number of connections and for the amp meter that would tell me when I am about to trip a breaker on loud passages but I haven't noticed any difference in sound quality. Any properly designed piece of gear already has the power conditioning it need built in.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can get all of the protection that you need for $100 or less, at retail pricing. There will be no improvement in performance over a properly grounded and installed system due to line conditioning or filters for any but the rarest cases.

http://www.neobits.com/panamax_-_m8-ht_-_8-outlet_surge_suppressor_p122488.html?atc=fgl

or

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203271652&listingid=5301372&dcaid=17902

are two good choices. The Panamax offers undervoltage shut off as well as more signal lines, and a little better signal line suppression. The a.c. line protection for surges is similar. There is no reason for most people to spend more unless you want a fancy looking unit,


----------

